# Dexcom G6 / iPhone / Smartwatch???



## martindt1606 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi I currently have the following set up:  Dexcom G6, iphone, tslim pump, iwatch. 
I can currently see my blood glucose through the Dexcom App on my iwatch.
The iwatch is coming to the end of its life and i'm looking to get a cheaper alternative for my birthday.  
I have decided that the TicWatch Pro 2020 looks like a good replacement.  (
Before i buy does anyone know if the TocWatch and iphone Dexcom App will communicate so that I retain the blood sugar view and the going low / going high notifications.

Thanks in advance for any confirmation or recommendations for another iphone compatible iwatch.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 9, 2020)

Have you looked on the dex website as that shows compatible phones/watches?


----------



## martindt1606 (Jun 9, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Have you looked on the dex website as that shows compatible phones/watches?


Hi Sue the operating system for the watch is listed and the watch web site shows a Dexcom app.  But not clear how the watch app is linked to Dexcom If it uses a google app. Would need to maintain the apple app as this manages the sensor and transmitter.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 9, 2020)

martindt1606 said:


> Hi Sue the operating system for the watch is listed and the watch web site shows a Dexcom app.  But not clear how the watch app is linked to Dexcom If it uses a google app. Would need to maintain the apple app as this manages the sensor and transmitter.


Hi Martin, not to sure but suspect you need both phone and watch. I am not techi at all so perhaps ring dex themselves as they are very helpful.


----------



## m1dnc (Jun 9, 2020)

You'll need an Android phone and only the ones listed on Dexcom's compatibility web page will work. You install the Dexcom G6 app on the phone, and the G6 watchface on the watch and then they talk to each other. The G6 watchface is not that pretty but it works.

I have a Samsung S8 phone and prefer the Samsung Watch over the Android Wear watches so I use Dexcom Share to send the data to the Nightscout app installed on the phone, and then Wearable Widget on the phone and watch. It was a bit of a bug**r to set up but now works pretty well.


----------

